# Please identify my aquarium live plant?



## adammak47 (Apr 15, 2011)

I got the live plant from my friend. So I don't know what is the name of the plant. Can you please help me to identify it so I can do some research about the lighting requirement. Thank you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Alternanthera reineckii var 'roseafolia'


----------

